# Who is the biggest fashion icon this year?



## hairybear (Dec 5, 2008)

and why?


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 5, 2008)

Amy Winehouse, I think. I see her out and about all the time, she's such a trainweck, but adorable! No matter how fucked up she is, she always wears eyeliner and lipstick.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 6, 2008)

Probably Rihanna. She is cute, sexy and always dresses and looks fierceeeee. Her hair, make up and wardrobe are always amazing.


----------



## darkorchid (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm all for Victoria Beckham. Wears some truly classy and sophisticated looks. She rocks it all the time. I'm loving the black gloves she's been wearing at the moment!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm gonna go with vicky B

I really like agynss deyn, too

they always look impeccable


----------



## aziajs (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Probably Rihanna. She is cute, sexy and always dresses and looks fierceeeee. Her hair, make up and wardrobe are always amazing._

 
I have to second that.  RiRi all the way!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 7, 2008)

For me, I love Vanessa Hudgens general every day styling/hair/make up. When she's papped, I think she looks great everytime.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd agree with Victoria Beckham...i loooove her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also really love Rachel Bilson's look


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 8, 2008)

i'd say Gwen Stefani. even though she wasn't in the spotlight this year as much, her style just make me happy lol


----------



## Willa (Dec 9, 2008)

I really like Jennifer Lopez look, she always dress so nice


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 10, 2008)

Another vote for Rihanna!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Probably Rihanna. She is cute, sexy and always dresses and looks fierceeeee. Her hair, make up and wardrobe are always amazing._

 
i'm not her biggest fan but this was her year! i like how she always does her nails, i like mine shorter but it's nice to see someone famous wear some color!


----------



## lara (Dec 10, 2008)

Agnes Deyn.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I'm all for Victoria Beckham. Wears some truly classy and sophisticated looks. She rocks it all the time. I'm loving the black gloves she's been wearing at the moment!_


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 10, 2008)

ughhhh victoria beckham is the worst!!

i like agyness dean, daisy lowe... umm... i dunno who else


----------



## carandru (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Probably Rihanna. She is cute, sexy and always dresses and looks fierceeeee. Her hair, make up and wardrobe are always amazing._

 





  I can't say that she's my personal style icon, but this was definitely her year.  She was everywhere... literally.  I can't think of one trend  that hasn't had a Rihanna touch to it.  And honestly, I can't think of any other celeb who got as much coverage for their style choices. The magazines and blogs just loved her this year.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 10, 2008)

Rihanna ftw! Everything about that girl is hotness.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm loving Taylor Swift's style. I love how she does super girly dresses with a country side. I want to steal her clothes.
I also am loving Gwen Stefani's style, as always. I love her!


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 12, 2008)

Vera Wang's personal style. Black leggings, flats, black tunics. Sure its been done by Peter Murphy of Bauhaus in the 80's but its a timeless look, classic, slimming and very packable for travel.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan...she dresses exactly like me: Leggings everyday, all black, leather jackets! She rocks those leggings so hard. Love her. 

I also love the way Ashley Tiz/Vanessa Anne Hudgens dress. Their stylists should be given a raise


----------



## Sophi Marie (Dec 17, 2008)

I will go for Rihanna. I love that girl!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Agnes Deyn._

 
It's tied for me between Agyness Deyn, Natalia Vodianova, and Lisa Cant.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 18, 2008)

Rihanna and Anne Hathaway!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Probably Rihanna. She is cute, sexy and always dresses and looks fierceeeee. Her hair, make up and wardrobe are always amazing._

 
Totally agree.  She always looks immaculate and has done so many fantastic looks.  She always rocks it, hard.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Probably Rihanna. She is cute, sexy and always dresses and looks fierceeeee. Her hair, make up and wardrobe are always amazing._

 

Totally!! Rihanna 

I still love Gwen Stefani too....Her red lips just makes everything look good !


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 19, 2008)

The majority of the style pics that I save on my comp are of Vanessa Hudgens, and Victoria Beckham.


----------

